# semi unexpected winter baby



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys so I'm new here and have three beautiful girls! I need a bit of help and advice though. I have been away for a month at school and got home this weekend too find that one of my mares is very pregnant (not sure how my parents missed it since she's put on a fair bit of weight! Lol). Anyway we knew she might be pregnant as she was with a stallion in field untill last May. However I live in Ontario Canada and at night it's still dropping below 0C nearly every night. So my two question are if someone is able too help me figure out how close she might be, if I can figure out how too post pictures, and if anyone has ideas too help the new baby stay warm? All help appreciated! I'll try too post pictures in a minute...


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 16, 2015)

So here are the pics of Dora I got, these were taken yesterday. She's an 8 year old mare, and has had a foal before about 4 years ago. Thanks guys!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 16, 2015)

She is far along Id say at least 9months in. Probably more because she is developing a bag. Someone else on here will be able to give you more info.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm guessing closer lol since before they didn't have a bag till a couple weeks before...not too mention either way she has too have it in the next 3 maybe 4 weeks based when I took her away from the stallion.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd be watching her as she looks like she's developing a bag. I've had foals in Vermont and you need to be there when the baby is born and get it dried as quickly as possible. If your barn doesn't have heat, I'd make sure I had heat lamps and also foal jackets on hand. My first foal was born in a snowstorm raging outside and she did fine. It's all a matter of making sure you are right there when they are born and get them dry. Last year, I had a mare due and I actually brought her into the house and fixed up a makeshift stall as it was 30 below zero at night.

Welcome to the board and I know many others will be joining in.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 16, 2015)

Awe, Dora is so sweet. You will get lots of excellent advice on this forum.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome ):

I agree with the others , 9-10 months along as she is developing an udder





When you have a chance , can you take a pic from behind her down at her level so we can see how baby is riding. ?

Im sure there is someone on here that makes foal blankets, cant think who right at this minute





best of luck and welcome again


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2015)

That baby looks forward of center, which is just perfect. taking the picture as above will let us know if baby is moving into position. When baby lines up -- spine in line with momma's spine so that mom looks almost not pregnant from behind, that's a good sign. She looks like she's got some udder development going on, so perhaps 3-4 weeks depending on when she started her udder.

She looks like she'll need to elongate more, which is good while she's developing that udder. But remember, they can foal without an udder, and fill the udder with foaling.

Open the lips of the Vulva and check for color. You'll probably see pink or a salmon color. As she nears foaling this color will change to more red, which will help you know she's moving toward foaling.

Most important is to get baby dry in the cold, then use a foal blanket or if you can't find one, a children sweatshirt or sweater will work. Just watch baby doesn't shiver, as it' hard for them to regulate their body temperature, and we don't want them using all their energy trying to stay warm.

So keep us posted with pictures, and hopefully we will be able to let you know that things are getting really close so you can be prepared.

Glad you've joined us! Can't wait to see what she's hiding in there!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok so the problem as I said above is that I'm nit there. I'm currently in the middle of a three month program setting me up too become and electrician...and I'm 5 hours from home. So I can't get the pic true you asking for, maybe tomorrow if my mom can take one and figure out how too email it. I have one from the front I'll attach though I realize it's not the same. Before I left Sunday the vulva was still pink, and her udder was softer and the nipples pointed slightly more downward. O also have no idea when she started the udder because my parents weren't looking, I just noticed when I got home on Sunday.

So towel dry the little one, and put a sweater on it? Would an insulated dog coat work? The biggest problem is that again I'm not home and convincing my mom to I get up in the middle of the night a few times too check on her might be a bit difficult. But I don't want too lose a foal over something that stupid so I'm going too try. Hoe often do you recommend she checks in her?


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, an insulated dog coat is a good choice. If you don't have one the right size, kid's sweatshirts work decently.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok we should be good on that then. I talked to I my parents so they are going down at least three times a day to check her and are checking her vulva for colour when they do. So my next question is how much notice would this give them of the babies arival? Approximately. Thank you so much to everyone for their advice!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 17, 2015)

Vulva usually means hours. Once it turns lava red


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there no farms near by she can foal at? I've never personally done it but my neighbour is a professional foaler and he literally stays awake for about three months lol if she's only getting a check three times a day then she will more than likely foal alone which is where the problems come. Have you even got cctv that they can watch then get down there when something starts to happen?


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok that's what I thought too.

And no they have too stay at my place, she is getting checked at least that lol. Once they see some good signs she's close then they will be watching her much more closely that's for today anyway. But both my parents work and dad is a shift worker so they are doing the best they can. Today and yesterday they were checked at 6am, again at noon, then at about 5, and lastly at about 10:30 at night. And don't worry I know if I was home she would be getting checked mire often especially at night.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope it all goes smooth.


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2015)

We'll just have to pray for perfectly natural foaling and I believe in the power of prayer... or we'll pray that you are home on a weekend and she foals while you're there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2015)

Me too, Hope all goes well for you. Do you have a vet on standby and do your parents have experience with foaling ? Only reason I ask is your little mare may need help delivering this foal and sometimes by the time help arrives its too late.

There are some pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum that contain priceless information, including what you may need in your foaling kit, what to look out for in regards to problems when foaling and how the foal should be delivered in a perfect "foaling"


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

Will be praying that everything works out for you. I hope that you get to be home when she has it too!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you every one so much! All the prayers must have worked, because I got a text this morning from my parents and she had the foal last night! Little grey filly! I will post pics as soon as they send them too me! So happy too have the baby and my girl safe and happy. Thank you everyone!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Brody (Mar 18, 2015)

Prayer works! Glad the baby made it safely, and looking forward to the photos!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 18, 2015)

This is the baby! She's as yet unnamed. I'm thinking Wynter, Lexi, and felicity. If anyone has suggestions I'd be happy too hear them. Now too wait and see if my second girl is pregnant...hopefully I'll be hole this time!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 18, 2015)

She is so pretty and fluffy! I like Felicity! She is adorable. Glad it all worked out wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 18, 2015)

Can't wait to see your new little one! Congratulations!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 18, 2015)

Well we are also thinking Ember because of the naming pattern I have going! Dixie and Dora are the first two I got, their last babies were Elsevier and Eddie (Eddie I sold) so now this little girl will be the same generation. But no idea yet!

Thanks every one! I'm excited too see if Dixie is also preggers or not too!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 18, 2015)

We just had our second colt and looks a lot like your filly. She is probably a silver black (dapple) like her mom. Our new colt looks like his sire, who is a silver smoky black.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd be ok with it if she looked like her mom!Her mom's dam was a beautiful grey appy so if she takes that gene I'd be happy too! Her sire is a dark bay, but I have no idea what his parents where so it'll be fun too see how she changes!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations she is lovely


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations!!! I love the name felicity, and ember. Looks just like her mom


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations on a healthy little one who's very pretty! I love the long legs... just perfect. Another answer to prayers! YEAH!!!!!


----------

